# Chico, Louie and Riley



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yay so here are the boys! 

Chico is the little naked boy and he's so sweet. I'll tell you more about their personalities as I get to know them but Chico is such a little gentleman! He's a lot smaller than the other two. He's curly whiskers!! And I handed each of them a piece of chicken to make friends before leaving them to their settling in period and Riley snatched it, Louie was a little gentler but Chico just came up to it, sniffed it and very gentley took it.

They're very curious about what is going on when I was in their room with them but understandably they are nervous. I think we're all gonna take time getting used to each other. The big boys aren't much smaller than my dog!! ha ha. I'm used to hamsters and Kiki looks tiny now!!

Anyway here they are...Louie is the one with the white patch on his back and Riley is the other black and white one.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I only managed to take a few tonight and I will get a few more when I can spend more time with them when they settle in!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww there lovely. 
That's a freddy rat cage, my 4 babies are in one at the min.

Deck the cage out with some more hammocks,corner ones and fuzz butt bunkers and they'll love it!

Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Blade! It's the one that their previous owners bought for them. I'm thinking about making some sort of extension like maybe a run or something. I'm definately going to kit their pad out! They're so funny. They keep making this sort of spitting noise? what does that mean? Should I try to handle them tomorrow or just sort of give them space and pop in every now and then so they get used to my pressence and smell and voice etc?

They haven't eaten much of their dinner though I don't know if its cos they're nervous or if I've given too much. I gave them one and a half chicken thighs between them and loads of veggies. They also had 10 grapes halved between them. Maybe I've over fed them :confused1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I always feed my lot at night and leave it down for them till the morning and its all gone by then.

If I was u in the day tomoz/today Sunday I'd get them out and handle them to get them used to you.
A good way of getting them used to u is stick them in your jumper/hoodie top. Or lay on the bed with them let them explore u. Be warned don't wear socks for some reason all rats incl mine hate socks and bite my feet wen I wear them but if I have nothing on my feet they don't bother! Lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That noise u r hearing is them sneezing.
Keep
An eye on that cuz it could be they have respiratory infection but I'd say it's most likey the new smells that's set them off and should calm down in a couple of days.
If they start sounding snotty and making funny noises then they have resp infections. Which would need a 5 day course of baytril.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

ha ha ha ha I'm not going to tell my fiance that about the socks! I wanna see that ha ha just kidding. I like the thought of lying down with them and letting them explore around me. No socks!! I'll remember that!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats also dribble wee wee on u.
It's there way of scenting. So don't be alarmed if they do and they may do a few fear poos till they get to know u.
So it's a good idea to put an old sheet on top of your bed sheets.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> That noise u r hearing is them sneezing.
> Keep
> An eye on that cuz it could be they have respiratory infection but I'd say it's most likey the new smells that's set them off and should calm down in a couple of days.
> If they start sounding snotty and making funny noises then they have resp infections. Which would need a 5 day course of baytril.


Yes of course! My Yorkie makes that noise when she's sniffing something intensely! Is Baytril from the vets or pet shop? I'm used to getting pooped and peed on from Kiki and also the family Tortoise Pepi. For some reason whenever he smells me he goes to the toilet ha ha


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

U can only get from the vets it's an antibiotic and it's usually given out on a tea spoon on some yummy foods to disguise the taste.
Some vets say put it in the water bottle but u should never do this a) you don't know if the rat is getting the correct amount for that one day and b) the others may drink it too.

I just syringe it down there mouths because I have some very naughty rats that know I'm hiding it so instead of keep wasting it I just put the syringe a tiny way in the corner of the mouth and squirt hey presto job done.
Mind u it can be tricky if the rat(s) are wriggling!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

you can get it online in cat and dog doses but its best to get it from the vet as theyll dilute it down to rat dosage correctly for you


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

They look lovely - congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Aww bless they are gorgeous 
I would def get that clicking checked out as Blade said that can be a sign of a respiratory infection


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I will! I don't want them to be ill. The original owner used paper based cat litter for their cage lining is that ok? 

I let them out for a few mins this morning. Louie was asking to come out bless him and when I opened the door he came straight out! I can already see their personalities and I haven't had them 24 hours yet! Louie is the more confident one for sure. He came straight out and walked all around the bed and had a good sniff of us. I was very wary of scaring him so I didn't try to pick him up but I did stroke his back and he was fine with that. Riley came out eventually but he just climbed his cage and then went back in. Chico came to the door to have a look but didn't come out. Eventually Louie went back in and I closed the door. I'm out most of the day so I'll let them out when I get back.

My fiancé has discovered he has a slight fear of rats now seeing them up close and it didn't help that when he built up the courage to put his finger to the cage Louie bit his finger. It didn't hurt but it was the shock. Do your rats do that? I put my iPhone up to the cage last night to take a picture and they were curious as t o what it was so I let them sniff it through the bars and they bit it lol. It's not a problem i know they were curious and I'm not complaining but is it the same for your rats? Anything up against the bars is fair game for biting?

Also we have a couple of snatchers! Any of yours snatch food when they're offered? It's funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

By the sounds of it they were fed through the bars in their previous home. Mine will grab anything that comes near the cage but with my fingers I just get a nail clean with my lot


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I will! I don't want them to be ill. The original owner used paper based cat litter for their cage lining is that ok?
> 
> I let them out for a few mins this morning. Louie was asking to come out bless him and when I opened the door he came straight out! I can already see their personalities and I haven't had them 24 hours yet! Louie is the more confident one for sure. He came straight out and walked all around the bed and had a good sniff of us. I was very wary of scaring him so I didn't try to pick him up but I did stroke his back and he was fine with that. Riley came out eventually but he just climbed his cage and then went back in. Chico came to the door to have a look but didn't come out. Eventually Louie went back in and I closed the door. I'm out most of the day so I'll let them out when I get back.
> 
> ...


Congrattylations on the new arrivals, it sounds as if they've been fed throught the bars of the cage & now expect everything that comes in that way will be food


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

paper cat litter is fine.
depending on which sort it was as tescos own is very dusty.
is it in pellet form?

as for the biting rats test bite anyway not a hard puncture bite more like a nibble pressure bite. and if u ever have food on your hands like i did this morning after doing the finger temp with the 5 week old babies and then go to stroke not a good idea! lol they thought i was food as they could smell it,make sure u wash your hands.

when you get back later today take the top of the cage wire bit off and stick the yellow base on your bed with ratties still in it.
then they can come and go but still feel safe.
i also recommend you start picking them up and when you do feel confident as rats can sense this.
my friend who was a bit aprehensive about picking up her rat was quite fidgety and you could see he didn't look happy,i went over got him and had snuggles and scritches behind his ears and he started to lick my fingers.much to her disgust,but she's more confident at handling her rats now.
so you really need to get holding them and gentling rubbing behind and on there ears to relax them.

we need more pics by the way!
my lot of having cheesy pasta later.:thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww they are lovely

I agree ear scritching all the way mine also seem to love a rub along their cheeks well the boys do 

Two of my boys bite through the bars (they are feed through them sometimes thanks kids!) but only one does it hard and he dislikes being picked up anyway (outside the cage he's fine loves a cuddle!) and the other test bite, then licks/nibbles and rubs himself like a cat on your finger it's mega cute!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with some of the other comments on here, sounds like they've been fed through the bars. Get nibbled that way a lot at the rescue.

I'm so glad when we had rats dad did up the bookcase, no wires for tempting finger nibbles, just plain old glass fronted doors! Haha


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww they are little cuties 

Most of mine bite through the bars unfortunatly due to previous owners. One of my girls will actually pull my hair or clothes in if im near her cage.

Also i thought id post a pic of one of my freddys so you can get ideas, i took this a few months back when i was going to post pics of some of my cages in the 'show us your cages thread'. I have changed it slightly by putting the big hammock on the other side and a new hanging ladder by the shelf and theres a couple new bits in it.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhh why has it come out so big  sorry


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's it Kim take up all the room :biggrin:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

IM SORRY...... oops did it again


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice!! Well I've spent some more time with the little fellas and we're getting used to each other slowly. Louie is the only one who came out onto the bed, Chico wouldn't even come out of his bed lol. Chico climbed all over me and sat on the windowsill to look out. I handled him three times and there was no biting, but he did struggle to get away. They are eating their whole grain rice and green beans as we speak! Louie is no longer sneezing though Riley does seem to be.

Anymore tips about how to bond with the little fellas?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just keep doing what your doing now,spend as much time through out the day with them.
maybe scoop out the other two boys and handle them and then gently place them back in there house/bed.offer treats like yoghurt and choc drops to them.

this is a couple of my cage set ups of the freddy 2 rat cage a few months back and the one with a blue base.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

and this is a current set up of my freddy cage with four 6 week old babies in temporary untill they move in this when there 8 weeks old.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks blade! I'm really enjoying watching Louie explore! It's fascinating! Those cage set ups are awesome! I've hot a rope bridge for them just need to figure out how it attaches! Lol. I promise more pics will be taken and posted today!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hiya guess what I've been doing!! Snuggling rats!! All three of them!! They're still wary and wriggly but they're letting me handle them! Louie comes straight out when you open the door to the cage and I put him on my shoulder and slowly walked him from his room to my room and put him on my bed. I opened their bed so that Riley and chico couldn't hide in there as I though it might be gentler than me actually pulling them out and as soon as the lid was off they were exploring like Louie!! I've had every single one in my hands and I could sit for hours with one on my neck! It feel so good those little paws "scratching" the back of my neck!!

I've got a couple of questions - Louie is the most confident and outgoing one. He's also the biggest of the three. After Chico and Riley explored Louie went up to them and sniffing and I think licking their private parts. Why is he doing that do you think?

Also Louie mounted Riley and ivthink he may hace held on to the back of his neck with his teeth and started humping for a few seconds. There wasn't any actual mating just the actions. Riley was squeaking/screaming while he did it. Is this a dominance thing? I've checked and they're all VERY clearly male! Lol x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

don't worry hun,this is all normal ratty behaviour!
the only time u need worry is if they have cuts and wounds/blood on them.

they are doing what rats do.
they love washing each others bits lol.

sounds like they are relaxing too and coming out of there shells!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yay! Well I've just come back up spend more time with them and Louie came straight out but now he's back in and they're all sleeping lol. He goes in and out by himself! I was worried at first that they'd run off and escape but they're happy going back home lol. Riley was still sneezing this morning though haven't heard anymore since coming back up but I'm waiting for the vet to call me back. I'm loving my ratbags!! Though that sounds rude lol xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awe how lovely, sounds like they are settling in well! 
BUT
Where are the pics?????


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

He he I'll just post now when I get them onto the laptop. I'm snapping away all the time its just whether or not they still for a nanosecond to get a good shot ha ha. Here's what I took so far in the next message!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's some pics from 27th November -


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

A few more!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

And a few more here!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

hope you're enjoying my ratbags!! I have some more to upload that i took today which I'll do in a little while.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Your ratbags are stunning I'm so jealous of your naked mine still has a bit of fuzz on him.
They look like right cheeky monkeys.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Your ratbags are stunning I'm so jealous of your naked mine still has a bit of fuzz on him.
> They look like right cheeky monkeys.


They are bloody cheeky! especially Louie. He came straight out all by himself and started marching around my bed like he'd always done it. He's comical. He's got no confidence issues that's for sure!! He's full of himself!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww they are so cute!! Congrats on your gorgeous boys!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you. I've just come back from another half hour of running around the bed ha ha. I've found my confidence completely with them!! The only problem with picking them up is that I can't get my hand right around them and I'm worried that I'll hurt them. The vet i spoke to about Riley said that it sounds like they're over weight and should go on a diet. What do you think???  Can you get your hands around your ratbags?

Everytime I spend time with them I am falling more and more in love with them!! They had jacket potato, sweetcorn and cheese for dinner. I cut them each a chunk of cheese and seing them around the bed with a chunk of cheese in their mouths was funny as hell. And I'm not sure if it turned into a little game or something but they'd each take a chunk and run off with it and have a nibble, then they'd lose interest so we'd put it back in the dish and then they'd come back and grab a chunk and run off with it again and that kept happening!! I've also had the honor of being peed on this evening!! Right on my shoulder! I think that makes me one of the ratpack now ha ha. My fiance spent time with them properly for the first time tonight. He had a little fear of them and he didn't like them but tonight he lay on the bed with me and had them climbing all over him too and he was taking to them, talking to them with baby voices eg "Daddies stolen the cheese back" and was cuddling them too. If I ask him if he likes them he'll say "they're alright" but I secretly think he likes them. He definately found them funny anyway ha ha!!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

They sound lurvelyyy and like they have settled in great 

And your definatly mum now youve been properly peed on 

As for picking them up try scooping them up with both hands rather than picking them up from above. In time though im sure they will coming running up to the door whenever they hear you coming  Also they all look like good weights to me, none look overweight. Whenever i put extras in for mine some will run off with a piece nibble it drop it in a corner or hide it in their bed, get another bit and do the same till its all gone i think they like to stockpile for later


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

When there fully grown I can't get my hand round them.
U got to remember that rats are bigger than hamsters, mice, gerbils etc.
A healthy weight for a male is around 500g-600g
I used to have a rat weighing 1.2kg very overweight and another at 800g
Yours look good weights.
I don't know how your vet came up with that conclusion if he never saw them 

Don't they just make your heart melt.
I so love ratties.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> They sound lurvelyyy and like they have settled in great
> 
> And your definatly mum now youve been properly peed on
> 
> As for picking them up try scooping them up with both hands rather than picking them up from above. In time though im sure they will coming running up to the door whenever they hear you coming  Also they all look like good weights to me, none look overweight. Whenever i put extras in for mine some will run off with a piece nibble it drop it in a corner or hide it in their bed, get another bit and do the same till its all gone i think they like to stockpile for later


Louie comes running up to the door already. He doesn't worry about anything by the looks of it ha ha. Such a confident little think. And he's definately the boss of the pack but then he is the biggest. I will do the scoop thing from now on, I dont know why I didn't think of that!

I was reading the other day about some rats liking to swim. I really want to try them. I was thinking of filling the bath with a little bit of luke warm water so that they can just walk through the water rather than swim and putting this sort of little step thing that I have specifically for the bath and placing them on there and seeing if they get off and go into the water. What do you think?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've done the bath thing with all my past and present ratties and my arms were shredded. They can jump right out the bath too.

In the summer my lot love pea and sweetcorn fishing in a shallow tray of water.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> When there fully grown I can't get my hand round them.
> U got to remember that rats are bigger than hamsters, mice, gerbils etc.
> A healthy weight for a male is around 500g-600g
> I used to have a rat weighing 1.2kg very overweight and another at 800g
> ...


They really really do!! They're amazing little things. I love them so much and want to be with them all the time lol.

Do any of yours like to swim?

Have you got a pic of that 1.2k ratty? I'd love to see her/him!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I've done the bath thing with all my past and present ratties and my arms were shredded. They can jump right out the bath too.
> 
> In the summer my lot love pea and sweetcorn fishing in a shallow tray of water.


Ooh I'm gonna do the fishing thing!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No mine hate it.

I do have a pic I'll post tomoz of him as I'm on my phone.
He looked terrible I was killing him with kindness.
He was a head stuck on a huge fat body with bingo wings.
He died at 25 months old he was my heart rat,a Russian blue and his bro agouti hooded.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive had my arms shredded a few too many times aswell  Unfortunatly sometimes ratties may need a wash so i try to be as quick and gentle as i can eventhough i end up soaked and scratched. Ive had a few rats that dont mind water and will walk about happily in a shallow bit but i would never put enough in to see if they would swim.

Also as Blade said pea and sweetcorn fishing is lovely to watch


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aww bless him! It's easily done hun. I've fed my lot junk all their lives. I just couldn't say no as it made them so happy. Seamus is overweight though not many vets will actually say that even if I ask outright because he is massive cat in general, tall, long and just huge. I've only recently since joining this forum changed their diet and my ways and I've kicked the junk and giving them much better quality food!!

Talking about food, can rats eat jam? Like strawberry jam? Cos I was thinking of doing them some wholemeal bread with some jam on for dinner one night. I absolutely love jam sandwiches he he


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

p.s. I'm diabetic so I only use reduced sugar jam.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Ive had my arms shredded a few too many times aswell  Unfortunatly sometimes ratties may need a wash so i try to be as quick and gentle as i can eventhough i end up soaked and scratched. Ive had a few rats that dont mind water and will walk about happily in a shallow bit but i would never put enough in to see if they would swim.
> 
> Also as Blade said pea and sweetcorn fishing is lovely to watch


Awww it sounds so lovely!!

I've noticed their little finger nails are very sharp. Cant imagine how much that hurt! How do you bath them exactly? What do you use as shampoo?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a hugeee shower now and not a bath so i put the shower on warm but very low and wet them avoiding their face and ears and i use baby shampoo but you can buy proper stuff. To clean their tails i cut squares of flannel, wet them and gently rub them. Rattie nails are pretty sharp so i trim some of mine. If you feel your rats nails are too long you can get a vet to show you how to trim them and then do it yourself with nail clippers but you have to be very careful not to cut the quick. Its also more of a 2 person job - one holding rattie, one clipping


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I have a hugeee shower now and not a bath so i put the shower on warm but very low and wet them avoiding their face and ears and i use baby shampoo but you can buy proper stuff. To clean their tails i cut squares of flannel, wet them and gently rub them. Rattie nails are pretty sharp so i trim some of mine. If you feel your rats nails are too long you can get a vet to show you how to trim them and then do it yourself with nail clippers but you have to be very careful not to cut the quick. Its also more of a 2 person job - one holding rattie, one clipping


Aww a ratty shower he he. I use baby shampoo on Millie as it doesn't sting her eyes if it gets in them and its gentle. Omg I'm becoming a crazy rat woman, they're all I can think about and they're all I'm talking about ha ha


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I have a hugeee shower now and not a bath so i put the shower on warm but very low and wet them avoiding their face and ears and i use baby shampoo but you can buy proper stuff. To clean their tails i cut squares of flannel, wet them and gently rub them. Rattie nails are pretty sharp so i trim some of mine. If you feel your rats nails are too long you can get a vet to show you how to trim them and then do it yourself with nail clippers but you have to be very careful not to cut the quick. Its also more of a 2 person job - one holding rattie, one clipping


That's how I bath my lot, even down to the baby shampoo


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Photo's from today


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

........................................


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

.........................................


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He he he love all the bum shots lol.

They are all gorgeous Hun, I think by the looks of it there in need of a new hammock lol.

Are u going to get them some more? My lot love there hammocks and fuzz butt bunkers snooze cubes. Though I have a wash n wear of all of them as after 3 days they smell of ratty pee! Dirty boys. Lol


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm ordering some from there tomorrow! I can't wait. That green one looks worn out ha ha. I'm also going to try making some myself as I love sewing. Im gonna try and find some christmassy material do it looks like their cage is trimmed up!! Christmas hammocks instead of Christmas baubles ha ha!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Omg I have completely fallen in love with my rat pack!! Today we've spent over three hours together lying on my bed (is this too long for them btw?) and we've bonded amazingly well today. I am no longer nervous around them, I've very confident and I am just grabbing them and giving them snuggles all the time! Today Chico spent most of his time in my wooly jumper and settled in there he he. Riley curled up behind my head on my neck and settled there and Louie just curled up on a pillow next to me and went to sleep!! I have some pics from today which I will post a bit later.

Just a quick couple of questions - what detergent do you use to clean your ratbags cages out?

How many times do you clean the cage out and week?

Also at 5 and 10 months old are my boys fully grown mature wise and size wise?

Thanks very much xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Omg I have completely fallen in love with my rat pack!! Today we've spent over three hours together lying on my bed (is this too long for them btw?) and we've bonded amazingly well today. I am no longer nervous around them, I've very confident and I am just grabbing them and giving them snuggles all the time! Today Chico spent most of his time in my wooly jumper and settled in there he he. Riley curled up behind my head on my neck and settled there and Louie just curled up on a pillow next to me and went to sleep!! I have some pics from today which I will post a bit later.
> 
> Just a quick couple of questions - what detergent do you use to clean your ratbags cages out?
> 
> ...


no 3hrs is fine Just make sure they have access to water/food as its a little long for them to go without a drink imo

I dont use anything in the cage Just cheap tescos own baby wipes to wipe everything over, I clean out every 7-10 days depending on how smelly they are and wash hammocks once a week aswell as mine tend to do most of their wees and poops in the little tray or one of the shelves

5 months he may grow a bit more and put on weigh, but i think this does depend on the rat as my 7month old girls one is as big as the adults and one is still really tiny and they are sisters! the 10 month prob a little more again my 10month old boys are filling out and becoming !"big" rat but they arent getting any longer if you know what i mean.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use washing liquid in warm water to wipe down shelves everyday and change over hammocks every 3 days as mine like to pee in them!

I do a full cage clean out every 5 days and change there poo tray every couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I spot clean mine everyday by wiping down their shelves with washing up liquid and water, I change my hammocks in the boys cage every 3 days due to them marinating in their pee  but the girls only get a hammock change once a week. They get half a cage clean every week which involves removing half their bedding, all wet removed and a wipe down of all the bars, and then they get a full clean out every 2-3 weeks.
I found with mine if I clean them out fully every week they would go mental with marking so in turn made them smell more 

I hope that makes sense :lol:


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks both! I've ordered some fleece baby blankets and I'm going to attempt to make some hammocks for them. It will be nice and warm and soft for them


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

My little dudes today............


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

................................


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

You seem like a VERY proud Mummy!!! Did you get my message earlier??


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I really do feel like a proud mummy!! I asked my grandparents to come down to meet them and they live in the rhondda. They're coming to meet them on tuesday! 

Yes I just read your message! Thanks for letting me know chick its really lovely of you but I'm just gonna stick to one group. If I could put him (if it is a him of course!) in with my lot I'd love to have him but the cage isn't big enough for four. Plus I'm not very experienced with rats and would be scared about intros etc. Thank you though!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

You know I remember coming on here a few months ago saying - yeah I'm not really a rat person. It was to do with an awful advert with a rat stuck in a hamster cage and I was saying, even though I'm not really a rat person this is awful. 

Since then though my opinion couldn't have changed more. I didn't really know that much about rats and had never looked up video's or pictures on the internet. Now I want rats - so so much! 

These pictures are so cute, it just makes me want some even more! Toooooo cute!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I've always wanted rats! But if it wasn't for this forum and Argent, B3rnie, Blade and a few others I wouldn't have them. They've taught me so much about rats and how to look after them and i am so grateful because if it wasn't for them i would have missed out of the joy and happiness these three little fellas have brought. I feel so maternal towards them. 

Do you think you will get some?


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope so! I think at the moment though I'd need to get the go ahead from my OH. Plus with Christmas coming up and the dreaded - totally broke January ahead - I'd struggle to be able justify buying a really decent cage and all the set up gear. 

I've hinted that I'd like a cage for my birthday and I guess if I get one then that's him giving me the go ahead to get rats next year - so I'm really hoping in ten days my present will be a giant rat cage....but fingers crossed and we'll have to see


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome! I hope you get your birthday wish!! They are expensive aren't they!? I would have loved to have had baby rats and watch them grow but also I wanted to take in rats that needed a home rather than going out and buying them myself and thankfully its worked out well for me. I have three wonderful and sweet little dudes and I didn't have to spend a penny of getting them as they were free to good home with the cage. I'd been speaking the original owner for a couple of weeks before actually getting them as i wanted to know more about their personalities etc. Have you thought about what type of rat you'd like? I'm thrilled that I have a naked one! It's the type I wanted!! Plus I love dumbo rats!! I'll have one one day he he


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwww they are just tooooooo cute, I really really want to steal them but you're too far away!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh they are fantastic pictures u have taken and they look so happy with you.
Thank you by the way fir that lovely comment about if it wasn't for me and the others giving u info. I thought that was lovely and it's nice that u have taken the advice too unlike some on here!

Keep the pics coming lol
X


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Oh they are fantastic pictures u have taken and they look so happy with you.
> Thank you by the way fir that lovely comment about if it wasn't for me and the others giving u info. I thought that was lovely and it's nice that u have taken the advice too unlike some on here!
> 
> Keep the pics coming lol
> X


I agree 100% with this, it left me with a lil warm feeling after reading that post


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Aawwww they are just tooooooo cute, I really really want to steal them but you're too far away!!


And they're under lock and key just in case! Ha ha


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Oh they are fantastic pictures u have taken and they look so happy with you.
> Thank you by the way fir that lovely comment about if it wasn't for me and the others giving u info. I thought that was lovely and it's nice that u have taken the advice too unlike some on here!
> 
> Keep the pics coming lol
> X


Aww you're more than welcome! It's true! I'll always take advice my rat/rodent gurus give me!! I'm always worried that ill do something wrong and hurt them somehow and it's brilliant that I have you to check with first to say yeah it's fine or no that's not a good idea! Lol xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Anytime hun, we are always happy to help!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Some vids of my little ones!

MillieMooz&#39;s Channel - YouTube

MillieMooz&#39;s Channel - YouTube

MillieMooz&#39;s Channel - YouTube

MillieMooz&#39;s Channel - YouTube

MillieMooz&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm loving the vids, they are even more scrumptious.
Looks like they enjoyed the chicken n veg.

That noise they make with there teeth is called bruxing which means they are happy they also do this to grind there teeth down.
Have yours boggled yet?
By that I mean they Brux and then it's followed by the eyes wobbling which is called boggling and it means they are very happy.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Awww I love hearing that they're happy! I spent another couple of hours with them this afternoon and they cuddled up to again. My Mum came over and spent some time with them too and she said that when I left the room they followed me and waited at the end of the bed for me to come back!! I cant believe they've only been here for a few days. Chico has a couple of scratches on him today so I've been putting some antibacterial powder on them. 

One thing I dont know if I should be worried but Louie keeps what looks like grooming Riley quite forcefully by sort of pinning him down and Riley keeps squeaking like hell. He does squeak a lot of the time when I pick him up. I haven't interfered as I know they have their own pecking order and they need to sort it out between them (learned my lesson with that with my dog!) I'm worried that Riley is getting distressed. Do you think he might just be sensitive? He is very cwtchy and likes to get in close to you. He has also attempted to mount Louie so I know he is must be trying to dominate back.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like normal rat behaviour to me. The only time u need worry is if they end up in a huge rat fur ball rolling around screaming and u will def know that one needs castrating.

It could also be that now there in a new home they feel they have to aswell.
New smells and sounds etc to set them off?


----------

